
Worker Shortage Leaves Restaurant Owners Scrambling Ahead of Busy Season - DoreenMichele
https://q13fox.com/2019/02/20/worker-shortage-leaves-restaurant-owners-scrambling-ahead-of-busy-season
======
luckylion
How much have the wages risen due to this "shortage"? Not at all? No shortage
then.

